# A great way to rig your Back-band



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got the same problem for sure, just confused on the solution. How does that keep the back band up high? It seems like the shock cord will let the band fall back down looking at that photo. Not being critical at all, just confused.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

By either drilling two holes on the cockpit rim or using Jackson's existing drain holes, you are lifting the contact point from below the cockpit rim to above the cockpit rim. By using the shock cord and weaving it through the holes and the backband, twice back and forth, with one piece of shock cord, the backband will be nice and high and stable in its position.


----------



## mwunder424 (Oct 1, 2009)

got a pic for those of us that r anti-facebook?


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

image


----------

